# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Alguem pode identificar

## David Pinto

mais uma vezboa noite para toda a gente deste forum so uma ajuda para identificar estas acroporas

----------


## António Paes

Tens aqui como colocar fotos no reefforum

Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net 

Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico

Quando colocares a foto depois este tópico vai ser movido para a secção 

Preciso identificar isto !!!

----------


## David Pinto

boa noite antonio vou tentar enviar a foto a que enviei era num formatode 1200

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Tenta reduzir a fotografia, caso não tenhas um programa para fazeres isso tens aqui como fazer:

Como reduzir as fotos!

----------


## David Pinto

ja redozi mas agora nao consigo mandar talvez abrir um novo topico

----------

